# Pitting in the bowl



## dup (Aug 28, 2009)

I think when I first got my pipe I smoked it too hot and I think I burned a little pit inside the bowl. I don't think it has gotten any bigger since then, but I was wondering if there is anything I could do to fix it, or if there is anything I could do (besides keeping it from getting to hot) to keep it from getting bigger?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It is possible (pics would be helpfull) to fill it depending on the extent of the damage, by using a mixture of ash & honey. It will ghost your pipe for a while, but after a few bowls it should go away. I have not used this method on a briar pipe, but it has worked well for one of my cobs.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Try this.
Ream your bowl, mix the carbonlittle water until you have a cement like consistency. Press it in the hole and let it dry for about a day or two.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never had any luck with pipe-mud for repairing cake cracks. I used saliva and ash (white ash, well burned). Perhaps my drool lacks the glue content - may have to try honey next time.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

dup,

See this thread. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/253731-pipe-too-far-gone.html

Durhams, Rock Hard Water Putty was suggested in my case. I've picked up a tub, but haven't had the cahnce to use it yet. This particular pipe has some thin cracks and small pitting.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You could just wait for cake to fill the pits


----------



## dup (Aug 28, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> It is possible (pics would be helpfull) to fill it depending on the extent of the damage, by using a mixture of ash & honey. It will ghost your pipe for a while, but after a few bowls it should go away. I have not used this method on a briar pipe, but it has worked well for one of my cobs.


This is a dumb question, but I'm guessing I would use ash from some burnt tobacco right?


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

That or from your fireplace.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dup said:


> This is a dumb question, but I'm guessing I would use ash from some burnt tobacco right?


Correct. To avoid some possible werid ghosting, I'd use whatever type of tobacco you plan to smoke in that pipe.


----------

